
Show HN: Time Goalie – Track your time tracking goals - jasonlfunk
https://timegoalie.com
======
jasonlfunk
I just launched one of my newest side projects called Time Goalie. I use it to
help me reach the work and financial goals that I set for myself. As a
freelance software engineer, most of my gigs are hourly and I was having a
hard time knowing if I was putting in enough hours every week.

So I created Time Goalie. If track your time, I'd love for you to check it
out.

And if you are so kind, consider up-voting it on Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/time-
goalie](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/time-goalie)

